# St Joseph's orphanage/hospital, Preston. April 2013



## Sshhhh... (Apr 26, 2013)

Haven't put up a report for a while now, so thought I should kick my own backside and do one. We have wanted to see this place for a while now and an opportunity arose so we jumped right on it, not that any of us felt that energetic when our alarms when off at daft o'clock for our early start. 
We had the pleasure of Perjury saint staying with us for the weekend who not only had to put up with faffing around splores by team faff, getting zapped by lazers but he also had the experience of a northern pub party which turned out a bit phoenix nights with the local entertainment Still not had pea wet yet but at least you sampled some lobby! Must say though, many apologies to peterc4 and sonyes for still being in bed when we were supposed to be at the rendezvous point for the splore the day after 
A great weekend with comical exits,a much needed bacon barmcake and a night of how the hell am I still standing! Through sheer exhaustion,I felt like a zombie. Must be getting old!
Very brief history:St Joseph's originally started as an orphanage for Roman Catholic girls.It was built and partially funded by the late Mrs Maria Holland in 1872.It was designed by Mr.R.W Hughes.The orphanage was run by Dutch nuns called the Sisters of Charity of Our Lady Mother of Mercy.The orphanage later became a nursing home. Since its opening there has been extensions, St Joseph's Institute for the sick poor was built onto the orphanage. Later known as Mount St hospital, it was used to care for wounded soldiers during both wars and run by the same order of nuns. It got its first operating theatre in 1910.It closed in 1986.



































































May I help you??











Whilst there we discovered one of the operating theatre lights had become a death ray! Check out AlternativeDayOuts vid

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw6lbOpLR6Q[/ame]

Thankyou for looking ​


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 26, 2013)

Finally we get to see this absolute amazing place, we have wanted to see this for what seems like an age, it appears that anything splore wise that starts off with Saint Josephs is pretty special like the one at Mill hill just north of London, then there's the legandary inpregnable St Joes seminary Upholland and this one in the heart of Preston city centre which makes for rather interesting and sheer audacity visit  , this place opens and seals shut like Fort Knox very quickly!

A rather agreeable weekend of top splore action and drunken lunacy as ever with Sshhhh...and showing top bloke Perjury Saint some delights of the North..good times.






here we at the reception ready for the quick tour?






There lots to see and a very varied content and subject matter, stair wells a plenty






rooms ram packed with artefacts all kinds...






This had the worst bird poo ever, my foot went splooge right in it and it stank pot , note one of the offenders in the top right hand corner






some places are in pretty ok nick and free from the ravages of chavery, just time induced decay goodness with its plethora of textures






Some items are quite unexpected in an old orphange cum hospital establishment






theres some terrific shinyness in here with glorious reflectiveness action






I became trapped in one briefly but managed to battle my way back, but thats another story






In this evil room of Laa Laa I had my first splore fall thru the floor, fortunately only upto the waist but it could have been deadly.. just at the base of these stairs the floor was pretty solid than crack ...ooof!






if things had of gone tits ups as it were, at least i could of hobbled a tad on one of these bad boys...






and then we are into this rather ace aceness






I felt sad for Mary she was flat on her back probably thru to some heartless chave where the evidence of such was more prolific in here but still rather splendid






and looking back therein






upto the higher attica rooms in this build theres lots more to see than we did i think






then into the medical rooms, this place really does have it all under one roof!






Thanks for looking around with us and check the vid in Sshhhh...'s bit . ​


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 27, 2013)

*Top weekend indeed you pair!! And top pix from ya both!! Heres a couple from me...​*






 















  ​


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 27, 2013)

Yay it was ace mate you got sterling images up there  , have you seen your demise in the vid haha


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 27, 2013)

*Yeah man!! You cooked me up goooood!! HILARIOUS shag!! *


----------



## mookster (Apr 27, 2013)

want want want want want want want want want.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 27, 2013)

A great report, Awesome shots as always all , fantastic looking place! See ya ll soon


----------



## skankypants (Apr 27, 2013)

Great report all,quality shots as usual...


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 27, 2013)

Superb stuff. We've been trying to crack this place ever since we started!!! Some cracking photos and it's opened my eyes to just how much there is in there. You'd not expect that in the middle of a city.


----------



## mookster (Apr 27, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Superb stuff. We've been trying to crack this place ever since we started!!! Some cracking photos and it's opened my eyes to just how much there is in there. You'd not expect that in the middle of a city.



It seems like the same deal as Mansfield Hospital, right in the middle of the city yet so much to see and full of wonderful decay...I really would travel all the way to Preston to see this if I could be guaranteed access haha


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome stuff all!


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 27, 2013)

spot on lady and gents, amazing place got to get there so much stuff, and a top video lol...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 27, 2013)

wow, wow, wow!
Absolutely amazing pics all of you..
Thanks...


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome shots and an allround fantastic report, although I have to say that I think I like Sshhhh's photos best as the light and colours are fantastic!


----------



## sj9966 (Apr 27, 2013)

Great shots all, me & Rusty failed here a couple of years ago. Not been back since!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice to see sites that aint had the shit kicked out of them!,superb report & photos from all of you thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 27, 2013)

oh wow!! ha ha!! epic as always!!!!!!!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Apr 27, 2013)

This place looks amazing guys! really loving the death ray video as well! Top notch!


----------



## sonyes (Apr 27, 2013)

Superb pics from you all, and I think we are destined not to 'meet'  Love the PP on Sshhh's pics especially  Have to see this place.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2013)

sonyes said:


> Superb pics from you all, and I think we are destined not to 'meet'  Love the PP on Sshhh's pics especially  Have to see this place.



Thanks. Your fault on the first two meets that you didn't turn up to!


----------



## lost (Apr 27, 2013)

Bloody hell, I can't believe this place is still on the go! We visited it in 2005 or 2006.


----------



## Mickelmas (Apr 27, 2013)

WOW totally amazing, I may have to venture out of Sheffield, this is now at the top of my to do list when I get bored of my home town. cheers for sharing guys


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 27, 2013)

lovely work mate, and nice crisp photos, im intrigued to know what equipment you using?

edit - exif info has answered my question, excellent quality for a budget dslr well done


----------



## nelly (Apr 28, 2013)

Love the editing, thats how HDR should be done


----------



## alex76 (Apr 28, 2013)

Cracking work as always folks nicely done


----------



## matthewadams (Apr 29, 2013)

Amazing set of photos and also amazing video!! Don't see why people don't make videos more often!


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 29, 2013)

Cheers everyone for your feedback, its a great mooch here , just luck of the draw to getting in


----------



## sonyes (Apr 29, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Thanks. Your fault on the first two meets that you didn't turn up to!



I know  and they did happen to be the 2 'biggies' Grrr


----------



## Mars Lander (May 4, 2013)

sonyes said:


> I know  and they did happen to be the 2 'biggies' Grrr



Am sure between hangovers we will eventually splore together! Haha


----------



## sonyes (May 4, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Am sure between hangovers we will eventually splore together! Haha



:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh: Yea I agree......alcohol free tonight as well!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2013)

can't any of u 3 turn out sum pants photos just for once!!!...cause great shots, cool processing and i wana go there...gets abit much all the time


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 9, 2013)

Fantastic shots as always all, will have to get here at some point!


----------



## HughieD (May 9, 2013)

You guys really are the pinnacle of Urbex photograph. And that vid is just nutz. Great work yet again you three.


----------

